# Dunhill 965



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

Not much to say, but WOW! I am loving this blend and just keep picking it up. I bought 2 ounces the other day and am moving through it very quick. I think I see a bulk pick up coming in the near future. It has a very natural flavor and subtle sweetness. I am new to describing the flavors found in pipe tobaccos, so this is something a little new to me. I have been smoking out of my Meerschaum and MM. I like it more out of my Meerschaum as I think the extra length of the pipe cools it a little more. I can smoke this blend in the morning and night. Highly recommend this tobacco to anyone who is new, and came from the cigar side. p


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Coming from the cigar side, and not having much experience in pipe tobacco, I bought a tin so I an try it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I find it a little heavy-handed, I have a dedicated, hand-carved pipe for 965, but a tin will last me 3 months. I have not tried nightcap, but I like EMP better when dried well.

Get some Balkan Sasieni - way better IMO.

Another option, get some C&D morley's best and see what a BurLat smokes like.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will try to find those tobaks to give it a try. :tu


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Gotta say 965's one of my favorites as of late. Definitely one I keep ready to go all day long as it's a consistent, interesting and full bodied smoke.


----------



## Wiz4rd (Jun 2, 2008)

Being one coming from the cigar side, I have to agree, this is tasty tobacco. I am still waiting for my meer to arrive, but hae been smoking this in my brair and really enjoy it. I bought this + some penzance, and the penzance was very strong, and overwhelmed me. I then started with the 965, and have worked back into the penzance. Now the "PEZ" is really tasty, just took me a little bit to get used to it.

Highly recommend this tobacco to anyone who is new, and came from the cigar side. p[/QUOTE]


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

This is my favourite english tobacco. But smoke it only a couple times a week. love it though, and stocking up now that is no longer beeing produced.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I keep EMP, 965, and Nightcap on hand at all times. Bulk is truly a great way to go. I do have a couple tins stashed away or aging though. 

If you have some extra cash, get a tin of the Murrays Dunhill blends. The current blends are great, but the Murrays really blew these away. Be prepared to pay 25-50 per tin though.


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

the dunhills are good to me but i find that they just dont stand out for one reason or another, maybe im just looking for something ill never find.


----------

